# Still having sex one year after divorce



## PrincessPocahontas

Is it strange that my exhusband and I continue to have sex even tho its been a year since our divorce? We were married for 18 years (together 21 yrs), have three sons, ages 17, 11, and 5. Our sex life was rather boring during our marriage and we never experimented and it was never GOOD sex, just dull and just did it to do it. 

After divorce, I had a boyfriend which lasted a few months before we split. And my exhusband also had a girlfriend for a few months as well before splitting up. Soon after he broke up with the girlfriend, he came over one nite to talk and have some drinks with me. And we did have a wonderful, heart-to-heart talk about all the things we should have talked about when we were married but didn't. We began having sex again that nite (about two months ago) and since that time, the sex is AWESOME!! Better than ever in our lives before. We're not shy now, we're open and honest and want to try everything we never did before. However, we just have an agreement that since neither of us are dating nor do we want to date right now, we agree to play together and have the fun sex we're having. 

Is this totally weird? Does anyone else ever do this? I'd actually like to be back with him again in the future and he feels the same way, just not now, maybe later on so us together is our secret and NO ONE knows, not a sole. Just he and I. 

I'd love some feedback on what we're doing. We're having fun with each other but yet at the same time we look at each other and say "we have the weirdest divorce that's ever been!" What do you think?


----------



## PBear

Hey, you're both grownups! If you're being honest with each other and nobody's getting hurt, I say go for it! . Beats going out and getting a "friend with benefits", at least for many people.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southbound

PrincessPocahontas said:


> Is it strange that my exhusband and I continue to have sex even tho its been a year since our divorce? We were married for 18 years


I was married 18 years as well. It would be strange to me, we weren't having sex even before the divorce!:rofl:


----------



## marrid4life

PrincessPocahontas said:


> Is it strange that my exhusband and I continue to have sex even tho its been a year since our divorce? We were married for 18 years (together 21 yrs), have three sons, ages 17, 11, and 5. Our sex life was rather boring during our marriage and we never experimented and it was never GOOD sex, just dull and just did it to do it.
> 
> After divorce, I had a boyfriend which lasted a few months before we split. And my exhusband also had a girlfriend for a few months as well before splitting up. Soon after he broke up with the girlfriend, he came over one nite to talk and have some drinks with me. And we did have a wonderful, heart-to-heart talk about all the things we should have talked about when we were married but didn't. We began having sex again that nite (about two months ago) and since that time, the sex is AWESOME!! Better than ever in our lives before. We're not shy now, we're open and honest and want to try everything we never did before. However, we just have an agreement that since neither of us are dating nor do we want to date right now, we agree to play together and have the fun sex we're having.
> 
> Is this totally weird? Does anyone else ever do this? I'd actually like to be back with him again in the future and he feels the same way, just not now, maybe later on so us together is our secret and NO ONE knows, not a sole. Just he and I.
> 
> I'd love some feedback on what we're doing. We're having fun with each other but yet at the same time we look at each other and say "we have the weirdest divorce that's ever been!" What do you think?


Humm now thats really interesting of all the threads i read here so far. Im in that situation right now or will be here by next summer, i have been married for 18yrs now and we are currently separated status but still living under the same roof (financial reasons) and having sex, but with conditions i have to give either a gifts for it or some mulah haha. I just wonder if i will be the same with my wife after we divorce for real by next summer. :scratchhead:


----------



## cisco7931

This looks to me as a start of a wonderful reconciliation in a few months...  Hope I'll be in that same bandwagon as you guys are...


----------



## LonelyNLost

That is kind of funny, but I guess it's quite common for people's second marriages to be with their ex-spouses! There's nothing wrong with it at all. Have fun!


----------



## Jellybeans

No, I don't think this is strange at all.

I think this happens more than people admit.

As long as you are both ok with it, have at it.


----------



## Scannerguard

> Is this totally weird? Does anyone else ever do this? I'd actually like to be back with him again in the future and he feels the same way, just not now, maybe later on so us together is our secret and NO ONE knows, not a sole. Just he and I.


Not weird. . .I may be messing up teh statistic here but something like 25% of divorces end in reconciliation. It was really high. . .but I can't recall if it was before the decree or after, as in the case like yours. I am thinking before. . .probably drops off precipitiously (is that the word I am looking for), after the decree, but yes it does happen.

They even did a thing about it on _ The Love Boat _once


----------



## Jellybeans

^ Well without the "decree" there can't be a "divorce" silly. 

Therefore, if reconciliation happens prior to a divorce, the divorce never happened. LOL.

I am being a smart a$$ today.


----------

